# USC Question



## neetster (Nov 30, 2006)

For the USC portfolio list, how long can it be?  I have a lot of work on my website, www.the-technique.com and if I include everything it starts to become lenghty.  Also, is there a specific format, can I do it in a table?

Second question: For the USC character profile it says one page.  Is this one page single spaced?


----------



## neetster (Dec 3, 2006)

So is it ok if the one page character profile is single spaced?  Because it doesn't say double spaced...


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Dec 3, 2006)

I did mine one page double spaced.  call or email them if you're not sure.  Maybe you'll get a response back from those people... I never do when I have questions regarding the requirements.

good luck


----------



## CC Chainey (May 19, 2007)

there's no limit on the portfolio list, but most are 1-3 pages (mine was 2 and a few lines). the essays can be double- or sing;e- spaced, whatever strikes your fancy. they really don't care because it's quality not quantity. i single-spaced my character profile and double-spaced the emotional moment. depends on how much you have to say


----------



## Cinematical (May 19, 2007)

Do the format exactly as they say - didn't want a table with mine, so I didn't make a table. Best to lean towards caution with something so important.


----------



## MattyMac23 (May 19, 2007)

When I was first started doing serious research about the application process (almost 2 years ago - yikes!), I spoke with one of the grad assistants in the admissions office. Eric, I think his name was? I'd have to check my notes. Anyway, I asked him the very same question about how long the portfolio should be and I got the impression it should be as thorough as possible, while still remaining relevant of course. I think my final submitted copy ended up being around seven pages, double-spaced and in the exact format given. Though, as CC Chainey mentioned, it's more about what you're actually putting on the page and less about length. So, if you have two very strong pages, you should feel confident.

In terms of single or double-spaced, I'm of the belief that single-spaced pages look sloppy. I also think your materials should have some continuity to them (i.e. if you double-space one category, you should double space all of them). Then again, who cares what I think because others have had success doing exactly the opposite of what I think is good.

Most of it just depends on what you feel comfortable and proud sending off. It's a representation of yourself and the presentation is an important part of that.


----------

